# Parking at Heuston Station



## dub_nerd (10 Mar 2015)

Anyone familiar with the NCP parking at Heuston Station? They do parking for a week for €28. I assume I can drive in and out each day for that? Does it ever fill up, so that I might not get a space after paying? I have to do jury duty in the central criminal court and it occurs to me that driving to Heuston station is both handier and cheaper than taking the DART into town and bus or Luas up the keys. Ta in advance.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Mar 2015)

Have never had a problem parking there, pay by text is handy.  

I don't know, in your case, that I'd pay for the week in advance.  Have never done jury duty so might be off about this, but I wonder if there might be missed days, or days you're not needed and you'd have paid for parking already?


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. This is my fourth time being called for jury duty, so I'm fairly familiar with the ropes (just not in the new courts building). You generally have to turn up four days in a row even if you don't end up assigned to a jury. The weekly car park charge is a little less than four times the daily charge.

On a related question ... any idea of a typical driving time from M50 Junction 7 to Heuston between 9 and 10am? I'm suspecting that going around the M50 is quicker than into town and up the quays from the south side.


----------



## amtc (18 Mar 2015)

You can park at infirmary road or ncr for free


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Mar 2015)

I don't think the weekly parking allows you to bring the car out in between times. It's for those using the train to head away for a week. I would have thought that each exit would mean a new ticket on (re) entry.


----------



## dub_nerd (18 Mar 2015)

amtc said:


> You can park at infirmary road or ncr for free


Thanks amtc, not sure I want to park on the road given the stories I've heard about guys walking out of their court appearances and stealing a car to get home. (Not a joke ).



dereko1969 said:


> I don't think the weekly parking allows you to bring the car out in between times. It's for those using the train to head away for a week. I would have thought that each exit would mean a new ticket on (re) entry.


It understand it switched from barrier-operated to pay and display a couple of years ago, so there isn't any ticketing.


----------



## amtc (22 Mar 2015)

I've parked there for ten years no problem!


----------



## Bronte (23 Mar 2016)

Do you get refunded the car parking charges for jury duty?  Is that some kind of record being called four times?  Well done for doing your civic duty.  If you are not paid it should be the case that people doing jury duty have free parking where the courts are.  When they build new buildings they should think of these things.  Actually scape that thought, this is Dublin, not a hope of anyone doing that when they couldn't even manage to make two luas lines meet each other.


----------



## Leo (23 Mar 2016)

FYI - year old thread bumped by a now-banned spammer.


----------

